# Ruger SR556 FS/FT



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Gas piston operated, I believe full floating barrel. Comes with coyote special 223 scope, hard case, sling and front grip, 2 mags and however much ammo I have for it. It's a dream to shoot but it never gets shot. I'm asking 1500 for all of it, located in Roosevelt.

Would trade for HIGH quality 65mm spotter or binos, talking Swarovski, meopta, leica, maven, zeiss quality. partial trade for lefty 25-06 for my wife but don't need anything too fancy. Would do partial trade on like a Nikon d3400 body..

Text is best to contact me and get a pic Four3572Four283Four


----------

